# How to frame a gas fireplace chase



## erikkl2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a gas fireplace that will be vented through a 21x21 rough opening.
Any one have a spec on the proper way to build a chase?

Brick chimney will be on top of the roof.

thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

you can't put a brick chimney on top of the roof with out a brick chimney under it:no: For the framing it just 2x4 framing kept atleast 4" away from the pipe with a fire stop between the living space and attic. They make a metal collar for this.


----------



## erikkl2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks for the reply*

Can you please give me more info on the metal collar?

thanks!


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

48"x48" sheet of metal with a hole in the center made for the chimney pipe you are using. Trim it to the right size to cover the opening. Is this already installed? You need to get all these part from the same place so they all fit right and you will need a metal termnation cap at the top too. It just like this but inculde a weather proof collar.


----------



## erikkl2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the response.

This is a new home, and I am going to be framing the gas fireplace in, in a day or so.

I will start on the roof system next week so that is why I need to get my head around this chimney thing.

Here is the gas fireplace number NB4842I{NAT}. 

I think i am missing something here.

You'll have to please forgive me on this one because I can not seem to wrap my head around this easy task. 

Hell i have framed the whole hole and it is looking great, now i am bogging down on and da*** chimney. 

I guess what i am looking for is a diagram of the brick into the roof and the framing structure.

Any help is great.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

The point of a framed fireplace is to avoid the masonry work in the first place. Your kit should have double or triple insulated pipe in sections from the firebox up, and the collar, and a flash collar for the roof, and a cap. The company that sold you the insert should have the installation specs available for you, and do not forget chimney height in relation to the roof.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

You can't have brick or masonry supported by wood the laods are to big and the wood moves too much. Like Joasis said the whole point of the insert is to avoid all of this. Maybe you shouild call the company and see if they do installs too. It not that hard but get something wrong and you can burn down the house or have a leak that rots it . About the closest you can come to brick would be a stucoo finish over plywood with brick pavers place on it. I have no idea if this will work but have thought about doing it a few times for the traditional look. And even then you will need to be a $$$ cap to make it look right not the cheap one that most use.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

After re-reading the OP, you are saying a gas fireplace...do you mean a fireplace insert that will have gas logs or a vented gas fireplace, that has a small vent pipe? I was assuming when you said brick chimney, this will be a wood burning insert set up for gas. 

The pipe sent with either unit will be "zero" clearance, and do follow all the instructions and guidelines for the install.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Even as professonals, we do not install our own fireplace/chimney assemblies. Have the supplier (please don't say HD) set the firebox and run the chimney to the proper height, then build the chase to suit.

Ditto on the brick, you cannot stack real brick on top of a roof. The chase can be nicely finished with either stucco, or a diamomd lath/scratch coats base with either split brick (real brick that has been sliced into 1/2" thick pieces, including outside corner pieces) or a manufactured brick product . When installed and mortered properly, it is indistinguishable from "full" brick. We have done this mounted on a base of cement backer board, but much prefer the masonry base.

The installation manuel for the firebox will give you all the required clearances you need to maintain from combustables.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As already stated: Contact your manufacturer to get the installation/specs/dimension/height/etc. requirements - per your region codes....


----------

